

A short history of the bagel - pg
http://www.slate.com/id/2204140/pagenum/all

======
robg
My two complaints about contemporary bagels:

1) They're not baked long enough. The ultimate bagel is soft on the inside
with a firm crisp on the outside - sort of like a French baguette but doughier
inside. The only way to correct it is to freeze any bagel you buy (unless
you're in NYC), then stick it in the toaster oven prior to eating for ten
minutes. That will crisp the outside while keeping the innards soft and
lovable.

2) They're too big. The early 20th c. bagels were about half the size - about
the size of a hockey puck. The full bagel today is a meal by itself. Then when
you add the schmear and lox you're into dinner territory. But eating half a
bagel isn't an option...

If you're a bagel connoisseur, this article is also good:

Was Life Better When Bagels Were Smaller?
[http://query.nytimes.com/gst/fullpage.html?res=9A07E1D7103EF...](http://query.nytimes.com/gst/fullpage.html?res=9A07E1D7103EF932A05751C1A9659C8B63&sec=&spon=&pagewanted=all)

~~~
gaius
My problem with bagels is they have an appearance of being basically healthy,
like wraps, whereas they've actually as many refined carbs as equivalent-sized
donuts! Anyone who is even vaguely health-conscious should be avoiding them
like the plague.

~~~
robg
There's that too but from the size problem. Still your comparison is probably
off since a donut is more likely a snack, while a bagel, properly decorated,
is a meal. Then again, I grew up eating bagels for breakfast while donuts were
a special treat with breakfast.

------
IsaacSchlueter
Wow, making me realizing how hungry I am right now.

How long before this becomes the fuel for another "HN has off-topic articles!"
rant? ;)

~~~
nadim
Let me make it on topic again:
[http://friendfeed.s3.amazonaws.com/65ab4fb270a706dd85d0cb64b...](http://friendfeed.s3.amazonaws.com/65ab4fb270a706dd85d0cb64bb89514aff6d72b7)

The combination of this food and first read of H&P makes for a good Sunday.

------
neilk
Baker news? ;)

------
petergroverman
I'm a big fan of the bagel... I suggest cutting into '3 slices' to maximize
the experience: [http://www.howtodothings.com/food-drink/how-to-maximize-
the-...](http://www.howtodothings.com/food-drink/how-to-maximize-the-bagel-
experience)

